# Hallo zusammen



## zalvo (17 Dez. 2015)

Hi zusammen,

mein Name ist Zalvo und ich komme von schönen Niederrhein. Ich bin schon etwas länger hier angemeldet, war aber nie aktiv hier. 
In nächster Zeit werde ich mehr hier sein.

Vg

Zalvo


----------



## dante_23 (17 Dez. 2015)

hallo zalvo 
aktive mitglieder sind immer gern gesehen. ich wünsche dir hier viel spaß 

gruß,
dante


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß beim aktiv sein


----------



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Hi there,
Nice to see new member like me...


----------

